# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Не запускается компьютер!

## CBF

Здравствуйте.
Такая пробема.
Перестал запускаться компьютер.Нажимаю кнопку Пуск, никакой реакции.Вентиляторы не работают.Ни один.
Началось всё с того, что появились какие то тонкие серые полосы на экране, котырые перемещапись при наведении на них мыши. 

Исправлялась эта проблема переключением интерфейса в упрощеный режим и обратно. Так продолжалось несколько месяцев.Я особенно 

не обращал на это вниминие, думал, что это от недостатка памяти - всего 1Gb.Но как то раз на экране начали появляться 

разноцветные точки красного,синего желтого цветов.При навелении на них указателя мыши они слегка начинали двигаться.После,во 

время перезагрузки,такие же точки появились на заставке мат платы.После этого операционная система не загрузилась.Черный 

экран.
После чего компюютер проработал некоторое время в режиме BIOS.Я хотел посмотреть повысится ли температура.За это время 

количество точек увеличилосю настолько,что на экране почти ничего не стало видно.Температура повысилась: процессора с 38 до 

43 градусов, а материнской платы с 62 до 72.Вентиляторы поцессора, мат платы и блока питния работали нормально.
Потом я отвлекся.Когда вернулся,компьютер вообще не работал.Первая мысль была о видеокарте.Когда ее снял увидел, что 

вентилятор карты сорвался с ножек,котрые оплавились и держался на проводах.Припаял вентилятор обратно.Поставил карту на 

место.Вентилятор не работает.Компьютер не запускается.Пыли внутри системного блока мало.
В чем может быть причина того, что компьютер не запускается? Может ли компьютер запуститься со снятой видеокартой? Может ли 

помочь замена видеокарты?

Система:
Материнская плата Asus P5B
Процессор Intel Core 2 Duo E6600
Видеокарта NVidia GeForce 7900GT
Windows 7

Очень нужна ваша помощь.

----------


## Cheechako

Вообще-то ответ содержится в самом вопросе - скорее всего проблема с видеокартой, как минимум нужно *заменить* вентилятор (хотя судя по _оплавленному_ вентилятору, уже поздно).
При включении без видеокарты BIOS должен об этом сообщить.

----------


## CBF

То есть,компьютер должен запуститься даже если видеокарта сгорела?
У меня он не запустился вообще.
Так в чем же может быть проблема?

----------


## Cheechako

Компьютер должен начать работать *без* карты, поскольку неизвестно, насколько она могла выйти из строя (в принципе нельзя исключить каких-то замыканий, хотя бы в вентиляторе); и "начать" в смысле попытки прохождения POST'а, в ходе которого звуковая сигнализация сообщит об ошибке.

----------


## CBF

Спасибо за ответы.Еще вопросы.
Значит коппьютер не запускается не из из карты, а по какой другой причине?
Что это может быть?
Может сразу заменит карту?

----------


## Cheechako

> ...сразу заменит карту?...


Если без карты BIOS сообщает только о её отсутствии, то да. В противном случае проверить питание/контакты (мало ли что могло произойти при удалении/установке карты :confused:).

----------


## CBF

А если обнулить Биос?

----------

